# Brass Fitting Broke Flush on Air Compressor



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Using my air compressor the other day and a ladder fell on the output brass fitting that the air hose was hooked up to. Needless to say the fitting broke flush with the output on the regulator and I am wondering if there is a way to get the broken piece out. I cannot grab it with a pliers.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

would this nipple extractor work?

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Pasco-4829-3-8-Nipple-Extractor/229167/Cat/655

or one of these 

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Cat/Pipe-Nipple-Extractors/655/List


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I will check locally here and see if I can find one instead of ordering online. Thank you very much for the idea!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try a plumbing and heating supply


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked up multiple size extractors today and it worked great! thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

glad it worked for you. now since you are prepared if it happens again it prob never will.


----------

